# Sticky  UK Reptile Shows 2011 (Updated 10/2/11)



## Athravan

Please note this will be updated as and when show dates are publicised. Always check with the show organisers in advance before travelling in case any dates or venues have changed.

If anyone has any confirmed dates please PM me or report this thread with the date or details you'd like added!

Please do note: I'm not an organiser and not affiliated with any of these shows so don't PM me for further information as I really can't give you any..... Contact the person/website listed in the contact section for that show! Thanks.

*26th February 2011: Bugfest*
*Location:* Bucklers Mead Sports Centre, Yeovil, Somerset, BA21 4NH
*Contact:* www.bugfest.co.uk

*22nd May 2011: ERAC Show*
*Location:* South Essex (for further details see ERAC Shows 2011)
*Contact:* [email protected]

*26th June 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document

*10th July 2011: EHS Show *
*Location:* St Walstan Hall, Royal Norfolk Showground, Dereham Road, Costessey, Norwich, NR5 0TT
*Contact:* [email protected] for table booking or Austin Allegro for general details.

*24th July 2011: CREAKS Show*
*Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
*Contact: *[email protected]

*14th August 2011: Kempton Park Expo*
*Location:* Kempton Park Race Course, Staines Road East, Sunbury on Thames. TW16 5AQ
*Contact:* 

*18th Sept 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document

*25th September 2011: ERAC Show*
*Location:* South Essex (for further details see ERAC Shows 2011, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/706763-erac-show-25th-september-new.html)
*Contact:* [email protected]

*23rd October 2011: PRAS Show*
*Location:* Havant Leisure Center
*Contact:* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/699335-pras-show.html

*6th November 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document

*27th November 2011: CREAKS Show*
*Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
*Contact: *[email protected]


----------



## SteveCourty

Is that last donny a new show I always thought they did two


----------



## swad1000

SteveCourty said:


> Is that last donny a new show I always thought they did two


 If you follow the contact link tells you what you want to know.


----------



## GeckoD

Athravan said:


> Please note this will be updated as and when show dates are publicised. Always check with the show organisers in advance before travelling in case any dates or venues have changed.
> 
> If anyone has any confirmed dates please PM me or report this thread with the date or details you'd like added!
> 
> Please do note: I'm not an organiser and not affiliated with any of these shows so don't PM me for further information as I really can't give you any..... Contact the person/website listed in the contact section for that show! Thanks.
> *
> 26th February 2011: Bugfest*
> *Location:*  Bucklers Mead Sports Centre, Yeovil, Somerset, BA21 4NH
> *Contact:* www.bugfest.co.uk
> 
> *26th June 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> *Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> *
> 10th July 2011: EHS Show *
> *Location:* Norwich, East Anglia (More info when published).
> 
> *24th July 2011: CREAKS Show*
> *Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
> *Contact: *[email protected]
> 
> *18th Sept 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> *
> 6th November 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> 
> *27th November 2011: CREAKS Show*
> *Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
> *Contact: *[email protected]
> 
> *NOTE: It's very early and many shows will still be announced. This will be updated as and when more information comes through - Please try to avoid posting multiple "please tell me the show dates" threads if possible!*



Does anyone know any more about the Norwich one?????
Thanks in advance


----------



## Herp breeder

anyone know if portsmouth are having one this year wont be the same if they dont:bash:


----------



## Austin Allegro

GeckoD said:


> Does anyone know any more about the Norwich one?????
> Thanks in advance


*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR*​​*PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​*Setting up from 8.30 am*​


----------



## lizardlady2011

*Doncaster Show*

Hi, 

I am planning to attend the Doncaster show in june, as a newbie reptile lover :flrt: this will be the first reptile show I will have been to. I read somewhere that the show wasn't that great in terms of reptiles, in particular, bearded dragons. Snakes are more on offer at the Doncaster show. How true is this? 

If I do attend I'll be driving from South West Wales via Cheshire to visit family & want to know whether it's worth the huge drive if the majority of breeders will be there with snakes? 


Thanks guys 

:notworthy:


----------



## georgieabc123

oh no wheres the portsmoth show


----------



## R1Dan

Does anyone know if thats the right email for kempton as had no replies yet and emailed last week.


----------



## Guest

lizardlady2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to attend the Doncaster show in june, as a newbie reptile lover :flrt: this will be the first reptile show I will have been to. I read somewhere that the show wasn't that great in terms of reptiles, in particular, bearded dragons. Snakes are more on offer at the Doncaster show. How true is this?
> 
> If I do attend I'll be driving from South West Wales via Cheshire to visit family & want to know whether it's worth the huge drive if the majority of breeders will be there with snakes?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> :notworthy:


There is usually a fair few snakes... But in all fairness there are usually a hell of a lot of beardies and leos :lol2:

Best off contacting breeders on here before going if you are worried : victory:


----------



## atnas666

Also after a correct contact details for Kempton Park Expo


----------



## atnas666

Also after a correct contact details for Kempton Park Expo


----------



## VikkieVicious

This will be my first time going to a reptile expo. I'm going to the Doncaster one on the 26th June, and I would like to know if there will be any carpet pythons, or if there have been any at the show in the past.

Much appreciation.


----------



## Janine00

Yes, generally there are some carpet pythons availabe, but again it is often best if you contact sellers prior to the day if possible to make sure.... J


----------



## R1Dan

Correct contact details for kempton and portsmouth would be great.


----------



## Hannah81

Recently been to a PRAS meeting so I've got info for Portsmouth show.
23th October: Portsmouth Show
Location: Havant Leisure Centre, PO9 2AY
Contact: Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society


----------



## incrisis

Would it be possible to put whether each show is members only or not, so that people know which ones they can attend if they aren't a member of the IHS etc.


----------



## joey19

*thank you*

thank you been looking for agers for date of doncaster show


----------



## lordaethis

shame there are no shows in cornwall T_T


----------



## Janine00

incrisis said:


> Would it be possible to put whether each show is members only or not, so that people know which ones they can attend if they aren't a member of the IHS etc.


All IHS meetings are open to general public.... link to site:
2011 IHS Breeders Meetings


----------



## lizardlady2011

Crestie Chris said:


> There is usually a fair few snakes... But in all fairness there are usually a hell of a lot of beardies and leos :lol2:
> 
> Best off contacting breeders on here before going if you are worried : victory:


 
Thanks so much for that, I'll take the chance & have a nose about now I know Beardies are there too :notworthy:

xx


----------



## joey19

*doncaster show*

hey i am interested in goin to the doncaster show does anyone have more info or who i can contact to find out


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I keep hearding shit like is it worth going to donny etc..where else apart from these and a few other shows can you get to see loads of animals and people all sharing the same interest? NO WHERE! So is it worth making an effort to go? Um if you like reps etc then YES. It's like visiting 40+ reptile shops in one day, but instead your talking to breeders who have put a lot of love and care into their animals and have a chance to ask questions and learn loads. 
I'd recommend a visit to one.


----------



## lizardlady2011

Awww I didn't think my question was shit  sniff sniff. For those of you know what these types of shows are like then I'm sure it does sound daft to ask but It's a good drive from South Wales to Doncaster & just thought I'd ask people who'd know. I'm a newbie to reptiles & my 1st dragon doens't even arrive until next week. Most people are talking about Hamm right now & the website doesn't give much information.

There are baby shows I've been too where large numbers of sellers get together but it doesn't mean they're always worth driving 4 hours for! (Baby shows being my only comparison) 

I'll certainly be going on the kind advice of those who replied & I guess that is what a forum is for : victory: 

xx


----------



## Grandpa

atnas666 said:


> Also after a correct contact details for Kempton Park Expo



The contact details for Kempton Park for those that haven't found it yet is;

*[email protected]*


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Sorry to perhaps go off on one but there are loads if threads that ask that exact question and then the debate starts again.
The IHS has been around one of the longest and their shows are legendary on the UK reptile scene. If you like reptiles, amphibians and inverts then yes it's not to be missed. :no1:


----------



## lizardlady2011

animalstorey said:


> Sorry to perhaps go off on one but there are loads if threads that ask that exact question and then the debate starts again.
> The IHS has been around one of the longest and their shows are legendary on the UK reptile scene. If you like reptiles, amphibians and inverts then yes it's not to be missed. :no1:


 
Sweet of you to say sorry :smile: & i'm actually really excited about my first show now :2thumb:

xx


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I did mean any animosity to you or anyone, but just the question. Lol. Silly question but do you like visiting reptile shops? These shows are like going to visit 30 shops+ in one day! Only better- because 90% of the animals are captive bred and the breeders sitting/standing right in front of you. Where else can you get to quiz the breeder on breeding, husbandry, and anything else you want to know.'also you build up friendships. The past 18 year I've been going and it's the highlight of my year along with others I attend. (may sound sad but I always enjoy it) anyone cought by the bug should go!


----------



## Railz

with all the breeders in the south wales area you'd think one would happen


----------



## incrisis

Janine00 said:


> All IHS meetings are open to general public.... link to site:
> 2011 IHS Breeders Meetings



Thank you...

I know last year they started restricting entry to members only, I am pretty sure Doncaster was members only, and a few of the others.

It looks like they have changed that this year, I might go to a few more again.....


----------



## bignick

Athravan said:


> Please note this will be updated as and when show dates are publicised. Always check with the show organisers in advance before travelling in case any dates or venues have changed.
> 
> If anyone has any confirmed dates please PM me or report this thread with the date or details you'd like added!
> 
> Please do note: I'm not an organiser and not affiliated with any of these shows so don't PM me for further information as I really can't give you any..... Contact the person/website listed in the contact section for that show! Thanks.
> 
> *26th February 2011: Bugfest*
> *Location:* Bucklers Mead Sports Centre, Yeovil, Somerset, BA21 4NH
> *Contact:* www.bugfest.co.uk
> 
> *22nd May 2011: ERAC Show*
> *Location:* South Essex (for further details see ERAC Shows 2011)
> *Contact:* [email protected]
> 
> *26th June 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> *Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> 
> *10th July 2011: EHS Show *
> *Location:* St Walstan Hall, Royal Norfolk Showground, Dereham Road, Costessey, Norwich, NR5 0TT
> *Contact:* [email protected] for table booking or Austin Allegro for general details.
> 
> *24th July 2011: CREAKS Show*
> *Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
> *Contact: *[email protected]
> 
> *14th August 2011: Kempton Park Expo*
> *Location:* Kempton Park Race Course, Staines Road East, Sunbury on Thames. TW16 5AQ
> *Contact:* [email protected]
> 
> *18th Sept 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> 
> *25th September 2011: ERAC Show*
> *Location:* South Essex (for further details see ERAC Shows 2011)
> *Contact:* [email protected]
> 
> *6th November 2011: Doncaster IHS Show*
> Location: Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
> *Contact:* Untitled Document
> 
> *27th November 2011: CREAKS Show*
> *Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
> *Contact: *[email protected]



will they be selling false water cobra's at donny shows ??


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

bignick said:


> will they be selling false water cobra's at donny shows ??


Coast 2 coast in Darlington has false WC.


----------



## djjohn

bignick said:


> will they be selling false water cobra's at donny shows ??


we will be at donny shows with false water cobras


----------



## RepGuru

To be honest with you I have found the opposite to be true...too MANY lizards and not enough snakes! Last Donny show I attended was heaving and there was a good selection of everything. As a beardie lover though you'd have been in heaven!!



lizardlady2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to attend the Doncaster show in june, as a newbie reptile lover :flrt: this will be the first reptile show I will have been to. I read somewhere that the show wasn't that great in terms of reptiles, in particular, bearded dragons. Snakes are more on offer at the Doncaster show. How true is this?
> 
> If I do attend I'll be driving from South West Wales via Cheshire to visit family & want to know whether it's worth the huge drive if the majority of breeders will be there with snakes?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> :notworthy:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

im going to donny kempton, but what else should i go to , it has to be quite near, i was thinking the essex one but???? i dunno


----------



## jem1986

*cant wait for the donny show were counting down the days  *


----------



## Hesperia

Do any of you know which shows exhibit the most tortoises?


----------



## lusisticlee

any shows near the east midlands?


----------



## CornSnakeBristol

im a new reptile owner and never been to a reptile show (hoping my dad will take me to one for my birthday) and this might sound wierd but do they allow you to hold some of the reptiles? :? thanks


----------



## adwraith

i've heard that CREAKS in kiddy in July has been cancelled...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## adwraith

i guess that since no one answered me kinda means its up in the air still...


----------



## Connah

CornSnakeBristol said:


> im a new reptile owner and never been to a reptile show (hoping my dad will take me to one for my birthday) and this might sound wierd but do they allow you to hold some of the reptiles? :? thanks


 
They SHOULD allow you to as this is one of the first things most people will do before buying a reptile - if they arent allowed to hold it and see how they can bond with the snake then most will refuse to purchase. That been said reptile shows have rules and if you cant take the snakes out of the boxes cos of the rules then you probably wont be able to handle them.


----------



## Lizardguru.com

It's a shame that none of these are closer to me, has anyone here ever thought of hosting a reptile show?


----------



## Italianmike

*show inquirey*

do you please know of any reptile shows in Scotland


----------



## gex20

i aint amember of the ihs so does any1 know how much it is to get into the show on the 18 sept???


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

sellers are only allowed to remove animals if they believe a sale is about to happen. They no longer like undue handling as its often seen to stress animals at shows.


----------



## Hannah81

gex20 said:


> i aint amember of the ihs so does any1 know how much it is to get into the show on the 18 sept???


You will get given an associate members card when you go in and it's £5 to get in.
This information is easily found on the IHS website.




incrisis said:


> I know last year they started restricting entry to members only, I am pretty sure Doncaster was members only


Load of Codswallop.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

The IHS shows June and September are open but the November one is members only. I think creaks last year may have been members only but this year was open.


----------



## incrisis

Hannah81 said:


> Load of Codswallop.


That's nice dear.


----------



## chris_wade

is anyone actually going to the doncaster show on the 18th? and does anyone actually have tables bacause theres not a lot of talk about it, if any.


----------



## Austin Allegro

animalstory said:


> The IHS shows June and September are open but the November one is members only. I think creaks last year may have been members only but this year was open.


I think you will find it is open to the public. That is one of the main reasons they have switvhed it from Bromsgrove to Donny


----------



## jamielemon

Is the doncaster show on the 18th worth going to ??


----------



## chris_wade

jamielemon said:


> Is the doncaster show on the 18th worth going to ??


 
all the doncaster dome shows ive been too have defo been worth going too.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Austin Allegro said:


> I think you will find it is open to the public. That is one of the main reasons they have switvhed it from Bromsgrove to Donny


The november show has never been open to the public in the past- its not a national breeders meeting but the west midlands branch meeting. Im unsure if the donny november show will be open or not. The real reason the show was moved from Bromsgrove is that the college became awkward due to a change in staff.(2009) They had already been moved into two tiny halls rather than the classrooms and as donny had been used it seemed the best place to move, 2009 sadly wasnt a good show  they then lost the venue.
Ive messaged Dave to ask the question as theres nothing on the website and i cant find my newsletter. will let you all know.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Update: yes it will be open to the public, which is great! :2thumb:


----------



## E80

Do they sell super dalmation crested geckos' at the Doncaster reptile show?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

E80 said:


> Do they sell super dalmation crested geckos' at the Doncaster reptile show?


If someone has bred them and they are for sale and attending then yes. lol


----------



## Janine00

animalstory said:


> The november show has never been open to the public in the past- its not a national breeders meeting but the west midlands branch meeting. Im unsure if the donny november show will be open or not. The real reason the show was moved from Bromsgrove is that the college became awkward due to a change in staff.(2009) They had already been moved into two tiny halls rather than the classrooms and as donny had been used it seemed the best place to move, 2009 sadly wasnt a good show  they then lost the venue.
> Ive messaged Dave to ask the question as theres nothing on the website and i cant find my newsletter. will let you all know.


 
I can confirm that the West Midlands branch of the IHS Breeders Meeting at the Dome on 6th November will be open to the public. For anyone going to Donny on 18th of this month that may wish to book tables we will be taking round flyers on the day - you can also book with Richard Brook, as he has organised it for us this year.... cheers.. J :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Double confirmed then! Thanks Janet. 
Dave beat you to it. Lol. 
Hope the November one is busy and dosent stop people going to the September one or more importantly the september one doesn't stop people going to the November one being so close to each other, being at the same place and now being open to the public.


----------



## chris_wade

animalstory said:


> Double confirmed then! Thanks Janet.
> Dave beat you to it. Lol.
> Hope the November one is busy and dosent stop people going to the September one or more importantly the september one doesn't stop people going to the November one being so close to each other, being at the same place and now being open to the public.


 
im going to both and everyone should too


----------



## Reptile442

going to both cant wait!


----------



## gex20

cos i am unsure what i want while i am there do breeders take plenty of variety of repitiles????


----------



## PEZZA1988

does anyone know if the CREAKS show is still on in kiddy on the 27/11, never been to a rep show before, are there any sooner in the midlands anywhere at all???


----------



## petsroyale

does anyone know how good the november donny show will be


----------



## gazzatino

*hi*

any carpet chameleons going?


----------



## Janine00

petsroyale said:


> does anyone know how good the november donny show will be


Over 100 tables sold and going fast ........ :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

wish I could have booked the time off, still got about 200 babies corns lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom

*Seas!!!*

DON'T FORGET SEAS!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=271380819559066


----------



## fardilis

spinnin_tom said:


> DON'T FORGET SEAS!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=271380819559066


re-read the thread
UK *Reptile* shows 2011 (Updated 10/2/11)

never heard of SEAS how big is it?


----------



## DeanDavies

does anyone know which is the nearest show to manchester thats best to purchase beardys and leos? 

Thanks


----------



## mork

anything for this year and london based?


----------



## Spider34

Are there anymore shows in yorkshrie this year ? i know about the YIS this saturday and the IHS in doncaster in june, i just wondered if there was anymore.


----------

